# Green spot algae and nerites



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard/read conflicting reports that nerite snails may or may not eat green spot algae. Can anybody settle this issue for me?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

? really I know for sure rabbit snails do


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I just add some KH2PO4 and CSM+B, that seems to fix green spots.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. Can somebody who has kept nerites offer their insights?

@Jiang604: By rabbit snails, do you mean sulawesi snails?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^yea he does mean Sulawesi snails, they are one of the types of sulawesi snails.


----------

